# 2 litters of lionhead kits (now 3 days old) *****pics****



## mewlingcricket (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay so I had two lionhead does have their first litters. Tory my black tort and Chloe my pointed white doe both kindled on Saturday. Tory had 4 and Chloe had 5. Now I have 9 PB/DM lionhead kits starting to grow fur. They are adorable and and the first time moms are doing great. I wanted to share pics, and ask advice on colors....dad to both litters is a black.



Chloe's (pointed white x black) Litter of 5 (two pics)














Tory's (black tort x black) litter of 4 (3 pics...babies weren't as still)

















Thanks for your help!!! I will be uploading pics of my two ND litters later one is a litter of 3 blue otters (too cute) and the other is 2 blacks and a blue they are each the otters are 2 weeks and the other litter is a week old


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohhhhh more Lionhead babies, so many lionheads and you all live so far away!!

They are beautiful, can't wait to see these babies with fur and their eyes open :heartbeat:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 26, 2010)

They are cute!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cute!! I also had 2 litters Saturday.Im also lost on the colors of mine lol


----------



## mewlingcricket (Oct 26, 2010)

some colors are so easy, but sometimes it is tough!


----------



## Jaded (Oct 26, 2010)

Chloe's (pointed white x black) Litter of 5 (two pics)




Black, Pointed White x3, Lilac or Blue

Tory's (black tort x black) litter of 4 (3 pics...babies weren't as still)





Black Torteshell x2? (or another black), 2 Blacks

My best guess.:biggrin:


----------



## mewlingcricket (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats!

How are they doing today?

Feel free to upload more photos 

Jo xx


----------



## mewlingcricket (Nov 1, 2010)

Updates are here!!!!!!!! The two litters are now just over a week old and are soooooo cute. (of course i am a bit partial LOL) all 9 babies are double manes and are doing really really well. There are still a couple I am waiting to be sure of their color, but time will tell......

*Chloe's litter* (mom is Pointed White, dad is a black )





*Notes:* It looks like 1 black, 1 tort (i think blue tort not sure), 1 definate pointed white (tail and paws getting color) and the other two may be pointed whites or rews, not sure yet.



*Tory's Litter* (mom is a black tort dad is a black)





*Notes:* I know I have a black, possibly a 2nd black, but color is kinda off, a black tort, and a what??????? not sure yet, but it is fun to watch them


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2010)

In the last frame the one on the right looks like it might become a Seal Point--looks like our Mr. B.


----------

